# mallorca, jobs? houses? life!!



## colin brown (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi

We are seriously contemplating upping sticks and moving to Mallorca. We being myself (electrician) partner (property management) and our nearly 4yr old daughter. 
Having read forums, sites etc we do understand the problems that we would certainly encounter.and still consider this a move well worth making, especially for the enviroment we would be bringing our daughter up in.

The intention is to integrate as much as possible within the local community but we we need to earn a living as we are not wealthy.

I am a qualified electrician and was hoping that there would be a demand for within the ex pat community for this, the major obstacle being getting known.

My partner is a property management manager in the UK and we did wonder if she would be able to possibly carry on in the same line of work there.

Basically any further info that anyone can put our way would be greatly appreciated, regarding Spain in general but Mallorca specifically.

Thanks

Colin Brown


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

colin brown said:


> Hi
> 
> We are seriously contemplating upping sticks and moving to Mallorca. We being myself (electrician) partner (property management) and our nearly 4yr old daughter.
> Having read forums, sites etc we do understand the problems that we would certainly encounter.and still consider this a move well worth making, especially for the enviroment we would be bringing our daughter up in.
> ...


I dont think you would be making the right decision to move to Mallorca right now. If you have an income, a home and family in the UK right then dont give it up. At least if it all goes wrong there you have family and DSS to fall back on.

You could come over for for a visit, see what you think before doing anything

Jo


----------



## colin brown (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Jo,

Bottom line here though is i guess " will there be a right time" ?

We are planning to come out around the end of Mach for an extended visit to check out our possibilities and see how the land lies.


We want to check out possible areas to live, schoolsl etc
We do understand its a big risk but then again s is life in general and were not going into this blind, we have done a lot of research to date.

Colin


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

colin brown said:


> Thanks Jo,
> 
> Bottom line here though is i guess " will there be a right time" ?
> 
> ...


I know how you feel Colin, I was exactly the same before we came here, fortunately my husband flatly refued to move here without getting work and understanding Spain first. So we decided he would commute, start a business here gradually and I would get a job - that was a year ago. I dont know about Mallorca, but there are no jobs here - not even for the Spanish. I've been offered a couple, but they're jobs whereby if someone is off sick then I'm on a list to get a phone call - I've had one phone call since I've been here. As for starting a business here - well what with the red tape, the lack of language and the recession, its not possible for now or the foreseeable future. By the way, my husband is an electrician - well an electronics and computer engineer

Meanwhile, we're struggling a bit wit our income cos of the exchange rate. It isnt easy. I wouldnt want to go back, but if I'd realised how difficult it has been I would have been far more cautious. It certainly hasnt been relaxing, quality life I assumed it would be, the kids hated it for the first few months (they're 14 and 11 and they say younger the better), they very quickly got bored with the sun, sea, sand and swimming pool. My daughter still isnt settled here, she hates the school and would love for us to go back to the UK

all that said, I much prefer it to the UK, I love the beaches, the views, the Spanish people and their laid back attitude. My 14yo son is very happy, he's at an international school which he loves and he loves riding his bike around and the open spaces. Its lovely that everything is open late and you can go for a coffee or tappas. There doesnt seem to be too many louts around late at night like in the UK. So there are lots of pluses - but without a secure job or money, it would be awful - no, it would be impossible!

Jo


----------



## colin brown (Jan 24, 2009)

Cheers Jo,
Well you have given us something to think about although we are hoping that Mallorca relying far more on tourism than a lot of Spain may have more oppurtunity for both of us to find work.
And to be perfectly honest being self employed in the uk is no more secure than anywhere else at the moment.

That being said though we don't intend to rush into anything but the urge to get out of the UK is definately getting stronger and we do wonder if the longer we leave it the more unlikely it is to happen. Also our daughter is due to start school next school year and we dont really want to settle her into a UK school and then drag her out again.. 

As said we are out again in March and the plan is to talk to bar owners/ management companies etc to see if it looks like our range of skills can hopefully earn us enough to live as were not looking to be millionaires just enjoy life and give our daughter a safer, friendlier enviroment to grow up in.

Colin


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

colin brown said:


> Cheers Jo,
> Well you have given us something to think about although we are hoping that Mallorca relying far more on tourism than a lot of Spain may have more oppurtunity for both of us to find work.
> And to be perfectly honest being self employed in the uk is no more secure than anywhere else at the moment.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your trip, please tell us how you find it - not only cos I wanna know, but for others who may be thinking of doing the same. You never know, if its the land of milk and honey, I might leap across and try Mallorca!!

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry to rain on your parade but you seem to think that you have done a lot of research ....and yet you are asking very basic questions. 

You do realise that your electrician's requirements are not recognised in Spain, don't you? That means that any work you do would "theoretically" need to be overseen by a Spanish licensed electrician. At the very best this is hassle for everybody. It would also mean that you will absolutely definitely not get any work from Spaniards until you get certificated here. For that you would need an excellent command of the Spanish language. 

Also why Mallorca? You would be faced with learning two new languages whilst your child would be faced with learning Spanish, mallorquí and English. Is that not a bridge too far? 

For the first time in 17 years I regret having to tell people not to come unless they are retired or have the money to set up a profesional, homolagted business. 

Os deseo much suerte


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Glad to see that you are planning a trip to Spain. I have friends in Mallorca and I know how tough they are finding it but if you can find a niche then I wish you well.


----------



## yamahaowo1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Colin, We too are hoping to relocate this year to the north of the island. We found actually getting out there and not treating it as a holiday....but doing as much research as you can is invaluable.My hubby is an auto electrical engineer with a lot of marine experience as well as psv and plant....we had a couple of days we made a list and he went in and spoke to as many people in the same industry as possible. It seems that in the area, the spanish are not too keen on employing brits! even able to speak spanish....and it seems to be the same with brits prefering to employ brits. Ideally he would have wanted to be self employed...but to be quite honest we have decided to wait until he can secure a job before going.Last year we managed over 12 times and have managed to make a lot of contacts..and at the end of the day...sometimes its who you know!!!! good luck
Dawn


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yamahaowo1 said:


> at the end of the day...sometimes its who you know!!!! good luck
> Dawn



I would say that its not just sometimes, its nearly always! "Its who you know, not what you know" without doubt!


Jo


----------



## colin brown (Jan 24, 2009)

yamahaowo1 said:


> Hi Colin, We too are hoping to relocate this year to the north of the island. We found actually getting out there and not treating it as a holiday....but doing as much research as you can is invaluable.My hubby is an auto electrical engineer with a lot of marine experience as well as psv and plant....we had a couple of days we made a list and he went in and spoke to as many people in the same industry as possible. It seems that in the area, the spanish are not too keen on employing brits! even able to speak spanish....and it seems to be the same with brits prefering to employ brits. Ideally he would have wanted to be self employed...but to be quite honest we have decided to wait until he can secure a job before going.Last year we managed over 12 times and have managed to make a lot of contacts..and at the end of the day...sometimes its who you know!!!! good luck
> Dawn


Hi Dawn,
Good to see someone else fancies the island! We have been a few times now ourselves and each trip is less a holiday and more for a reccee.
I know what you mean about the contacts but so far we havnt gone to far with the work plans.
Our next trip is more for this.. like your husband i wanted to become self employed if possible.
One thing we havn't really been able to crack yet is if there are any expat groups on the island, although we don't want to land up in "little britain" we would like to use their experience as much as possible.
Let us know how you get on and who knows maybe one day we can meet for a beer 

Colin


----------



## john j (Jan 20, 2009)

*Contacts!!*



jojo said:


> I would say that its not just sometimes, its nearly always! "Its who you know, not what you know" without doubt!
> 
> 
> Jo


Totally agree with jo jo! they call it the 'enchufe' ( contacts) they are vital to your chances of finding work here in Spain AND an understanding of the language. I live in Madrid and work in construction, i've found using contacts, speaking Spanish and English all help here in Madrid capital but your English may not be so in demand in Mallorca because ther are so many brits. I hav'ent heard of a British electrician in Madrid... may be an opportunity!

John j


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Enchufe means socket/plug (as in plug into a system) As in, "Pedro was our enchufe into the traffic department. 

Spain runs on this "system" but be careful, some Spaniards do not like the word so use it with care. (They are often not big on colchones gruesos or sobres gordos either - the expressions and not the concepts LOL)


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Spain runs on this "system" but be careful, some Spaniards do not like the word so use it with care.


ABSOLUTELY. The key to "life" here is having your own "networks". It can be a dangerously double edged sword. 

Building the network takes time and care - or you end up with one way "enchufes". You end up doing "favours" with no return. 

The Spanish have this mastered as they were born into the system!.


----------



## limeandmocha (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Colin,

Did you go to Mallorca in the end? 

Paul



colin brown said:


> Hi
> 
> We are seriously contemplating upping sticks and moving to Mallorca. We being myself (electrician) partner (property management) and our nearly 4yr old daughter.
> Having read forums, sites etc we do understand the problems that we would certainly encounter.and still consider this a move well worth making, especially for the enviroment we would be bringing our daughter up in.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, I would be interested in learning that.
Imo it's not sensible to take a family anywhere in the world when a) you don't have a job lined up and b) you don't speak the language.
But some people strike it lucky....


----------



## fradleyangel (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi all. 

While it would be nice to know how colin got on, i would also be interested in hearing if things have improved any for Steve's friends who live in Mallorca, or any other insites into if the general situation has improved in Mallorca in peoples opinions.

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fradleyangel said:


> Hi all.
> 
> While it would be nice to know how colin got on, i would also be interested in hearing if things have improved any for Steve's friends who live in Mallorca, or any other insites into if the general situation has improved in Mallorca in peoples opinions.
> 
> Thanks



I doubt things have got any better in Mallorca, it seems that Spain is going to get worse before it gets better. That said, the holiday/tourist season is just around the corner

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Moving anywhere now is difficult. When I was married the wife and I were qualified to work in New Zealand...we did'nt go. Back then (@1999) we could have picked up a nice house for about £50k.

My Nephew and partner moved there in 2009, both are nurses so have a good steady income but the days of the £50k houses have gone, they just paid about £180k for their place and are doing OK but have no children and won't be able to afford any for several years to come.

Whats put me off a permanant move to Spain is all the paperwork and small costs that really mount up. Its easy for me now to rent a place for a few weeks or three months, I don't have to worry about a leak in the roof or dripping taps or crack in the swimming pool; not my concern, I don't own the place.

This forum has been a great source of information for me, I lurked here a long time before signing up. Looks like my daughter and her partner will be off to Canada to live but they at least have a nice nest egg to set themselves up with and will have jobs waiting for them which is half the battle.

As a newbie here I would say to anyone thinking of moving to Spain or anywhere else please read these forums and gleam as much information as you can, listen to the people who are there plus, don't move on a shoestring, always have some folding in your back pocket to fall back on.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bob_bob said:


> Whats put me off a permanant move to Spain is all the paperwork and small costs that really mount up. Its easy for me now to rent a place for a few weeks or three months, I don't have to worry about a leak in the roof or dripping taps or crack in the swimming pool; not my concern, I don't own the place.
> 
> 
> As a newbie here I would say to anyone thinking of moving to Spain or anywhere else please read these forums and gleam as much information as you can, listen to the people who are there plus, don't move on a shoestring, always have some folding in your back pocket to fall back on.


Yes, renting is a good option. We intend to live in various places, renting, before we think it's time to stop and settle. We've had enough of being property owners.
Another advantage of renting is that you can live in houses that you perhaps neither want nor can afford to buy.
A for fall-back cash...yers, I think you need a year's money behind you..at least 25k euro.


----------

